# my art work



## MadelineHatter (Dec 17, 2013)

i like drawing clowns the most coz they cute but i do draw dragons too anyways here

i use Prismacolor Scholar Colored Pencils , Faber Castell Watercolor Colored pencils ,Sakura Coupy pencils , Sharpie Markers 









for this one i use Faber Castell Watercolor Colored pencils , Sharpie Markers 









Oil Pastels from BigLots









and this i use a lot of stuff , Prismacolor Scholar Colored , Crayola Colored pencil , Cra-Z-Art Colored pencils , Faber-Castell Erasable Crayons and Oil Pastels from BigLots









Prismacolor Scholar Gaphite Pencils


----------



## ERIKGWK (Oct 15, 2013)

Congrats! Really cool stuff


----------



## Volant (Oct 5, 2013)

Your style reminds me of Andy Warhol + Picasso + Van Gogh in some fascinating way. Nice artwork!


----------



## MadelineHatter (Dec 17, 2013)

ERIKGWK said:


> Congrats! Really cool stuff




thanks very much


----------



## MadelineHatter (Dec 17, 2013)

Volant said:


> Your style reminds me of Andy Warhol + Picasso + Van Gogh in some fascinating way. Nice artwork!


oh my thank you


----------



## _____O______ its a sunset (Dec 21, 2013)

Wow, these look fantastic to me Madeline. 
I love colorful, detailed artworks. My favorite was picture 4. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MadelineHatter (Dec 17, 2013)

_____O______ its a sunset said:


> Wow, these look fantastic to me Madeline.
> I love colorful, detailed artworks. My favorite was picture 4.
> Thanks for sharing!


oh gosh im so happy you like it


----------



## Royaaa (Dec 17, 2013)

This is so beautiful!


----------



## Gliese436b (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Clowns are creepy and scary 


But your paintings are ok :happy: kinda trippy for the mushroom/psychedelic-heads..


----------



## Artshedonline (Jun 13, 2013)

Your art work is beautiful. Specially the use of color in very impressive and interesting.


----------



## rikkoxtah (Jan 1, 2013)

Really...Your A-work is so psy-beautiful... It almost makes me cry ;* haha

Thanks for this!! 
Keep flyin'


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

There so bright and beautiful! I especially like the clown its so bright and abstract!


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

that's pretty amazing keep the nice work


----------



## JiaJoy (Jan 20, 2014)

I love the vibrance of the colors and the intricacy! I love the dragon photo the most though, very soothing.


----------

